# Ferrus Manus



## slaine69

I believe that's five down thirteen to go, hope you like the pic


----------



## FORTHELION

that is absolutely savage drawing did u draw them?


----------



## slaine69

I did indeed dude, there's no better subject matter I can think of to draw than 40k


----------



## FORTHELION

excellent work dude. well done +rep


----------



## Hired Goon

Jaw dropping as always.
Keep up the fantastic work


----------



## shaantitus

Fine work indeed, I like the way you have shown his metal hands. Spectacular.


----------



## Ferrus Manus

That is the most awesome drawing i have ever seen, plus is about my favourite primarch :biggrin:

+rep


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Holy hell. I'd rep you again if it'd let me. You gotta start making money off these things.


----------



## Ferrus Manus

oh ye, just noticed the riot shield hes holding, nice touch! :biggrin:


----------



## xClampy

Wow. That my friend is pretty awesome. As someone else has mentioned, the hands definetly draw my attention. Very well done.


----------



## Oodles

I have found a new reason to log on to heresy! To see if you hav posted anymore drawings! OMG DUDE!!!!


----------



## DrinCalhar

Nice depth. It really looks like he is coming for you.


----------



## Midge913

Incredible! My favorite so far! Love the servo-harness!


----------



## Doelago

Looks like a really pissed of Techmarine/Primarch! Great work!


----------



## unxpekted22

would love to see Corax done from you soon after reading _The First Heretic_


----------



## Inquisitor Kallus

Simply amazing. Great work there, very characterful


----------



## C'Tan Chimera

It's works like these that make it very hard to pick between what flavor of Astartes is scarier- loyalist or chaos.

Freakin' amazing, dude. How much time did you put into this?


----------



## Hammer49

Great work. Lok forward to see what you do next!


----------



## Malus Darkblade

Wow how could Mannus ever lose to Fulgrim looking like that


----------

